# Internet steroid myths



## regonum1 (May 7, 2016)

(DISCLAIMER: I AM NOT A MEDICAL PROFESSIONAL.. I AM NOT ADVOCATING OR ENDORSING THE USE OF STEROIDS OR ANY DRUGS.. THE OPINIONS STATED IN THIS POST ARE THE OPINIONS OF A FICTIONAL EXPERIENCE AND THE FICTIONAL EXPERIENCES OF PEOPLE I DIRECTLY OR INDIRECTLY KNOW. DO NOT TAKE THESE OPINIONS AS FACTS OR DIRECTIONS OF DRUG USE!! DO NOT TAKE DRUGS UNLESS YOU ARE WILLING TO TAKE RISKS THAT MAY POTENTIALLY HARM YOUR BODY) 

I just wanted to cover a few topics based on Internet Myths related to steroid use that are NOT practiced outside the internet. This does not mean these procedures are not necessary under specific conditions, OR for specific users, it's just an overall judgment of real world experiences in relation to the ironically inaccurate information presented on the internet. 

*Aspiration 

Have you ever been to a Doctor and had an IM shot? Doctors NEVER aspirate when giving IM injections. This is purely an internet thing. If you ask your local Doctor about Aspiration they will most likely tell you what they have told me. It is very unlikely you're going to draw blood into the syringe if you're using correct injection procedures. If you're randomly injecting with your eyes closed you could potentially draw blood but it is very unlikely making the procedure or aspiration completely useless. If you do accidently inject into a blood vessel or hit a vein you will experience mild/moderate PIP (Post Injection Pain) and some numbness in the limb. 

Do a YouTube search of Doctors (LEGITIMATE DOCTORS) giving IM injections and watch the process. They NEVER aspirate. It's an internet thing that probably originated from paranoia or misinformation and over analysis of the process. 

*PCT 

It's IMPOSSIBLE to get your natural levels back to their original state faster than what your body can physically do, drugs or no drugs, period. If you didn't take anything whatsoever you would still reach complete recovery in the same time period when taking PCT drugs. If you don't reach recovery and you experience some type of sides, you would have experienced these sides regardless of PCT. I've never taken PCT, I don't know anyone who has, besides people on the internet. I have never experienced bad sides from no PCT. It's a myth. If you're a very heavy advanced steroid user, who pins over 1g ew then yeah you might need some type of assistance but for the majority of users it's completely useless. If you start to experience a rebound from excessive high dosages for long periods of time, take another shot, and then slowly taper down until your body recovers and cycle off. 

The PCT drugs are made for women with breast cancer, they SHOULD NOT be taken by men, PERIOD!! Women should never take drugs that stimulate male hormones just like men should never take drugs that stimulate female hormones. The only drug you should ever take to control sides is an AI, that's it. Period. 

*INSANE RESULTS/ LOSING GAINS

Steroids are NOT magic guys. You will NOT gain 10kg (22lb) of muscle on a cycle. You might gain 10kg (22lb) of weight, but the majority of that weight is NOT muscle. When you come off you lose size. You're not losing muscle, you're losing water retention and inflammation etc. The primary reason men build more muscle on steroids than naturally is the fact you gain a very fast strength increase and stamina increase which allows you to train much much harder for much much longer and you recover much much faster than you would naturally. This speeds up protein synthesis dramatically, and add the other processes related to steroid use and you have very rapid weight gain, the majority of the weight is not muscle. 

You will hear insane results from people on the internet stating they gain x amount of muscle in x amount of time. In reality, the first two weeks of pinning you will lose a fair bit of weight, especially if you're training hard. You will need to triple your daily food intake and reduce your cardio to maintain your weight. The weight loss is a direct result of an increase in testosterone, once your body adapts to this increase you will be very anabolic but for the first 2-3 weeks you will notice significant weight loss then a massive increase, the same process is reversed when you stop taking the supplements. 

*INJECTING AIR BUBBLES

You will hear all kinds of myths about air bubbles in your needle and how they will either kill you or seriously cause you some type of harm. You are not injecting directly into your veins so the risk of serious damage is very, very, very unlikely. If you do accidently inject air into your muscle, you will experience moderate pip (Post injection pain) you may experience soreness and swelling. You may experience bruising. This will go away within 48 hours. 

This myth probably originated from drug users or junkies who've used steroids and they're following the same drug protocol they do with illicit drugs than with steroid use. You should obviously try to avoid injecting air bubbles but if you do accidentally inject a small bubble, don't freak out and run to the hospital, chances are you'll probably end up in the police station explaining your illegal steroid use while organising your financial stability to help pay for the excessive fines you're about to be charged with... Keep cool. 

*ROID RAGE

This is an internet and media myth. If you're already an agitated and aggravated personal with a short temper and an aggressive personality, steroids will increase those tendencies. If you have a zero tolerance to BS you will most likely have an elevated BS radar that could potentially make you have less patience than usual, this has nothing to do with roid rage this is a basic human instinct when you start to turn from a boy to a man. 

If you have a teenage Son or you know someone who has a teenage Son. (13-15) You will notice they have a serious attitude problem. They're usually always annoyed and they argue with everything you do or say and they always believe they're right. This is a natural process or growing up and turning into a man, it has nothing to do with roid rage caused by taking steroids. 

These behaviour issues reside very fast, usually by 18-19 sometimes as early as 15-16 depending on the individual. These issues go away because as we hit 13+ we are at our total peak of test we will ever have in our entire life, it slowly drops as we age and continues to drop until we eventually die. 

If an elderly man takes steroids he will feel like he's 15 again, the reason why is because the levels of test in his system have never been as high as they are except for when he first hit puberty. It's natural, it's normal and it's a cycles that cannot be avoided.

The media and internet myths make out like aggression and anger is a bad thing. Men need to be aggressive and angry to hunt and kill our food, to protect our loved ones and to stand up and fight when we are threatened. We need to have no fear and no emotions when we have to act in a way that could potentially kill us or kill someone we love. If you don't have these personality traits you're a beta male and the Alpha males will be walking all over you for the rest of your life. 

*ADDICTION/DANGER 

There are a lot of myths online about steroids NOT being addictive and NOT being dangerous. The fact is; everything in excess is potentially damaging. ANY exogenous chemical from pollution, tobacco smoke, meat, water, food, drugs, alcohol, bacteria, viruses, diseases, infections, hot weather, cold weather, sun exposure, lack of sun exposure, too much nutrients, not enough nutrients, insect bites, poisons, etc etc etc the list is endless, literally endless.. EVERYTHING is potentially lethal. ABSOLUTELY EVERYTHING has the potential to kill you if you're exposed to it for long periods of time. 

"Some" Steroids are non toxic that does not mean they're not dangerous. Steroids can and will cause serious health concerns if you abuse them for long periods of time. Steroids are addictive. EVERYTHING is addictive. If you stimulate your body or mind with a substance, a habit, a hobby for long periods of time, when you stop those 'rituals' you will have withdrawals and either relapse and go back to old habits or you will endure and move on. 

Steroids are just as safe as smoking or driving a car.. If you drive a lot for many years chances are very high you will have some type of accident or witness an accident or know someone who has had an accident, it's inevitable, it's just a matter of when and how. if you do it in moderation the probability of a negative impact is reduced, vise versa.. If you smoke every day for 50 years, chances are you will die from a smoking related illness. If you take steroids for 20 years, chances are you're going to have health problems from steroid use, this could or could not potentially kill you. If you smoke very rarely, you may or may not have health problems. 

*DOSING

We have reached the final segment of this post. I thank everyone for taking the time to read what I have written. You may or may not agree with what I have said, that's your personal preference. These are just opinions based on experiences in real world reality.

If you surf the steroid forums on the internet chances are you're going to hear insane and IMPOSSIBLE mg/ml dosings that people are claiming to be taking, which are IMPOSSIBLE. I've seen posts where members have stated 500mg+ per ml of test. You CANNOT get more than 350mg/ml of test in any solution PERIOD, IT'S IMPOSSIBLE!! If you get legitimate pharma grade test you will NEVER get above 300mg/ml... The reason why is IT'S NOT POSSIBLE!!! Think of the solution/oil as being an empty swimming pool and the actual testosterone within the solution is what fills up the pool. You can only fit x amount of hormone into x amount of solution before you fill the volume of the swimming pool. Once the pool is full it will overflows and wash away.

When you get legitimate legally made test from a pharmacy it will still be slightly underdosed, the reason why is because it's physically IMPOSSIBLE to add x amount of hormone into x amount of solution without filling all the volume physically available. If you're taking test that claims it has x amount of hormone in x amount of solution per ml and the dose is above 350mg/ml you're being ripped off.

You will see insane myths about the doses needed to achieve results from steroid use. Chances are if you're taking over 300mg/ml of test your gear is either underdosed or bunk gear. 200+mg/ml is a very high dose if the gear you're getting is coming from a legally produced pharmacy. 200mg/ml will raise your test levels way above the natural limit. 

If you're advanced and you've been cruising for a few years chances are you'll need a higher dose because your body has become dependent on that specific dose to maintain your mass. Many pro bodybuilders take much smaller doses than what's believed they take. If you're natural and you train x amount harder and your nutrition is x amount better than a regular steroid user, you can achieve the same if not better results, steroids or no steroids... Depending on specific genetic factors of course.
---

Thanks for reading, and remember. Drugs are bad mmmmkay


----------



## NbleSavage (May 7, 2016)

regonum1 said:


> You CANNOT get more than 350mg/ml of test in any solution PERIOD, IT'S IMPOSSIBLE!! If you get legitimate pharma grade test you will NEVER get above 300mg/ml... The reason why is IT'S NOT POSSIBLE!!!



Care to back up this assertion?

Welcome to UGB.


----------



## bronco (May 7, 2016)

Well I do agree with most of what is posted


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 7, 2016)

That section on pct is some bullshit.


----------



## Maijah (May 7, 2016)

regonum1 said:


> (.
> I've seen posts where members have stated 500mg+ per ml of test. You CANNOT get more than 350mg/ml of test in any solution PERIOD, IT'S IMPOSSIBLE!! If you get legitimate pharma grade test you will NEVER get above 300mg/ml... The reason why is IT'S NOT POSSIBLE!!!



Rich is this you?


----------



## snake (May 7, 2016)

Good read for beginners right there.Also an interesting first post. What do you have planned for a follow up?


----------



## Milo (May 7, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> That section on pct is some bullshit.



I'll second this.


----------



## Runningwild (May 7, 2016)

I have experience of ending my cycles with PCT and without and can tell you that I felt much better and kept the gains much easier with a PCT than without, also did blood work in both cases and I was much better off with the PCT


----------



## Dex (May 7, 2016)

Yes, I don't know where this is all coming from. 

Aspiration-Yes, you should pull back first, especially if you aren't a trained professional. This is not an internet thing. This is a textbook thing. The recommendations have recently changed for pediatrics and they don't aspirate. However, you must know where to go and what length needle to use.
PCT-why is an AI ok to use then? Anastrozole is for breast cancer and menopause. 
Insane results-steroids are kind of magical actually. Studies have proven this. One study of test cyp cycle men gained 7lbs of lean muscle without working out...that's magic
Air bubbles-Not really a concern, either way. One or two small air bubbles don't do much. The average 1L IV of normal saline has multiple air bubble going into the vein.
Roid rage-this has been proven as well. It is just like alcohol and increases anger if it was an issue already.


----------



## Bigmike (May 7, 2016)

Well some of this stuff is true, but you must realise that a huge number of people have done all manner of cycles and PCT, and gotten bloodwork done. PCT does work, hundreds of people's bloodwork gives a wealth of anecdotal evidence to back up my assertion.

Have you not seen the wealth of studies done by MEDICAL DOCTORS, PROFESSIONALS. That show the efficacy of drugs such as clomid,nolva and hcg among others proving, that hypogonadal and otherwise healthy men alike have shown increased testosterone,FSH, and LH in as little as 10 days?

You sir need to do alot more research, saying theyr "just breast cancer drugs" shows a profound IG orance of pharmacology, pharmokinetics, medicine, endocrinology among many other fields.

What's next? Tren is "just cattle feed" and does nothing to increase muscle mass/density?

Or insulin is "just for diabetics" and does nothing for bodybuilding?

Or HGH is just for midgets and burn victims and does nothing for bodybuilding?

Go read some books, written by professionals,studies conducted by professionals etc. THEN try to elicit a paradigm shift in bodybuilding. Go get a dozen degrees while your at it.

Nice first post Mr inflammatory.


----------



## Spongy (May 7, 2016)

Welcome to UGBB, not sure why you chose this to be your first post though.


----------



## stonetag (May 7, 2016)

Handle should be copypasteandgone1.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (May 7, 2016)

Disagree with the PCT section, the addiction section, the dangers section, and the dosing section. No idea where you think you got these "facts" but I find it ironic that the title of the thread is "internet steroid myths" and this post is full of them.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (May 7, 2016)

You absolutely benefit from a PCT. there are countless studies that substantiate clomiphene citrate and HCG therapies as being extremely beneficial and therapeutic. 

You can absolutely become psychologically addicted to gear. Your bodies natural functions are inhibited and impacted as well, so in a sense our body does become chemically and hormonally dependent on the hormones. 

There are countless dangers to taking AAS and they range from mild to extreme. Who are you? Kevorkian?

As far as dosing, you are just misled. 

Please educate yourself before posting crap like this.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (May 7, 2016)

Also, try relatively high doses of tren and some halo for a bit and tell me you don't get a little more of that "not putting up with any bullshit from ANYONE" attitude. 

Anyhow, as someone that is pro AAS, I have nothing against them or the use of hormones for performance enhancement.  That being said pretending like they are as safe as can be or that they do not come with their own huge list of possible sides and potentially negative impacts on someone's body  is not only dangerous it's irresponsible.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (May 7, 2016)

I would like to meet you at a Verizon wireless location in a mall in New Jersey and fight you.


----------



## SuperBane (May 7, 2016)

GuerillaKilla said:


> I would like to meet you at a Verizon wireless location in a mall in New Jersey and fight you.



Hello Bigcat / ht3 welcome to ugbb post up and make friends


----------



## Bigmike (May 7, 2016)

GuerillaKilla said:


> I would like to meet you at a Verizon wireless location in a mall in New Jersey and fight you.



Lol you really are anti-stupid. Always so chill till a retard shows up. Know how you feel brother, hopefully newbies don't read his crap wall of text and think it's true, is irresponsible of him.


----------



## losieloos (May 8, 2016)

Haha **** pct. I stopped doing that I feel soooo much better


----------



## Bigmike (May 8, 2016)

snake said:


> Good read for beginners right there.Also an interesting first post. What do you have planned for a follow up?



He's gonna tell us how winstrol only works for anemia, tren only works on cattle and that lifting doesn't increase bone mass/density


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 8, 2016)

Cool copy and paste brahhhh. So cool.


----------



## bvs (May 8, 2016)

This is about as bs as most of the stuff you read on the net


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 8, 2016)

So I was bored and actually read thit cockwagons post. Sounds like some noob who read this at some whack as forum, copied it and came here to seen like he's smart and know all about aas. Get the fukk outta here man. We all know u don't post again and we thank u for that. I don't why I just got so angry at this post. Lol. Fukking clowns


----------



## Govols (May 14, 2016)

Bigmike said:


> Well some of this stuff is true, but you must realise that a huge number of people have done all manner of cycles and PCT, and gotten bloodwork done. PCT does work, hundreds of people's bloodwork gives a wealth of anecdotal evidence to back up my assertion.
> 
> Have you not seen the wealth of studies done by MEDICAL DOCTORS, PROFESSIONALS. That show the efficacy of drugs such as clomid,nolva and hcg among others proving, that hypogonadal and otherwise healthy men alike have shown increased testosterone,FSH, and LH in as little as 10 days?
> 
> ...


Did you just drop a line out of under construction 2  Well played, Sir.


----------



## Govols (May 14, 2016)

Betting lines for if this guy posts again are now open.

Let's be honest...I just saved five minutes of reading that garbage by looking at the much more useful, informative, and knowledgeable replies in this thread.


----------



## Azrael1993 (May 17, 2016)

Coming from someone who is working to become a doctor and is six years in I have to say I agree with some of the stuff in your post however a lot of this is very incorrect. Please make sure you're right about your facts before you give medical advise or guidance &#55357;&#56833; Thankyou


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Sep 15, 2016)

regonum1 said:


> (DISCLAIMER: I AM NOT A MEDICAL PROFESSIONAL.. I AM NOT ADVOCATING OR ENDORSING THE USE OF STEROIDS OR ANY DRUGS.. THE OPINIONS STATED IN THIS POST ARE THE OPINIONS OF A FICTIONAL EXPERIENCE AND THE FICTIONAL EXPERIENCES OF PEOPLE I DIRECTLY OR INDIRECTLY KNOW. DO NOT TAKE THESE OPINIONS AS FACTS OR DIRECTIONS OF DRUG USE!! DO NOT TAKE DRUGS UNLESS YOU ARE WILLING TO TAKE RISKS THAT MAY POTENTIALLY HARM YOUR BODY)
> 
> I just wanted to cover a few topics based on Internet Myths related to steroid use that are NOT practiced outside the internet. This does not mean these procedures are not necessary under specific conditions, OR for specific users, it's just an overall judgment of real world experiences in relation to the ironically inaccurate information presented on the internet.
> 
> ...



You high lighted a couple words.
Was wonderin bout them, hmmm


----------



## IHI (Sep 16, 2016)

"200+mg/ml is a very high dose if the gear you're getting is coming from a legally produced pharmacy. 200mg/ml will raise your test levels way above the natural limit. "

My doctor prescribed test cyp I get at CVS for $90/10mL vial is dosed at 200mg/per 1ml

I ran 200/wk for 6 weeks and got a lab, took my from 548 total t at 100ml/wk to 786 total t at 200mg/wk

Far far from well above natural limit since the live and die by, bellgraph doctors use use 1200 as high end. 786 is still a long ways away from 1200 and we'll below natural high side.

Not to mention everybody processes hormones differently so what's good for you won't be good for me or anybody else. Hence blood work and educating yourself so posts like op's don't give some folks bad advice.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 16, 2016)

Op is a ****ing moron


----------



## pastepotpete (Nov 12, 2016)

yeah i need a good internet site for that can anyone recommend one? i have a sprain and my doctors wont give me a cortizone injection


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 12, 2016)

pastepotpete said:


> yeah i need a good internet site for that can anyone recommend one? i have a sprain and my doctors wont give me a cortizone injection



go to dr tillacle..hes hard to find but he will inject you with anything you want..You get a lucky cat foot on the way out and the finest lettuce sandwich u ever ate


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 13, 2016)

Time for some mythbusters.....


----------



## Notsonattygirl (Nov 16, 2016)

I'm sorry I'm new here - is there a women's section?


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 16, 2016)

Notsonattygirl said:


> I'm sorry I'm new here - is there a women's section?



https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/forums/84-Female-Bodybuilding


----------



## Rawtest (Mar 25, 2017)

You are some what right about high milligrams you probably can't get over 300mg in a single compound.  Test 500 has test e and test c so your statement is shit.


----------



## zuzulo (Mar 29, 2017)

Biggest ****ing myth i fell for is "you can eat whatever you want on steroids/tren". Actually its the other way arround. I have to be real carefull what i eat otherwise i bloat.


----------



## pgcc0313 (Apr 2, 2017)

regonum1 said:


> (DISCLAIMER: I AM NOT A MEDICAL PROFESSIONAL.. I AM NOT ADVOCATING OR ENDORSING THE USE OF STEROIDS OR ANY DRUGS.. THE OPINIONS STATED IN THIS POST ARE THE OPINIONS OF A FICTIONAL EXPERIENCE AND THE FICTIONAL EXPERIENCES OF PEOPLE I DIRECTLY OR INDIRECTLY KNOW. DO NOT TAKE THESE OPINIONS AS FACTS OR DIRECTIONS OF DRUG USE!! DO NOT TAKE DRUGS UNLESS YOU ARE WILLING TO TAKE RISKS THAT MAY POTENTIALLY HARM YOUR BODY)
> 
> I just wanted to cover a few topics based on Internet Myths related to steroid use that are NOT practiced outside the internet. This does not mean these procedures are not necessary under specific conditions, OR for specific users, it's just an overall judgment of real world experiences in relation to the ironically inaccurate information presented on the internet.
> 
> ...


Awsome post man, I've been looking for a board grounded in reality and have come up empty, just finding boards filled with wannabe scientists who really believe if they take 5 blood test every cycle using 1500mgs of test is fine. Totally ridiculous. You are right on about so many things. The only things I would have to say is I do sometimes asperate and several times have drawn blood over the years, using the same injection sites I always use. And I think noveldex is a good drug. Other than that I agree with everything. Refreshing, man. 

Do your own research, dont blindly follow anyone!!!!


----------

